# Headroom in Viewliner bedroom?



## MDRailfan (Aug 10, 2020)

In a viewliner bedroom, is the headroom(distance between ceiling and bed) in the "upper" berth the same as the "upper" berth in the viewliner roomette. I know one folds out of wall and the other lowers from the ceiling. Trying to find out if you can sit upright in the bedroom upper berth.


----------



## Maglev (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm sorry nobody has answered this. It's been many years since I occupied the upper in a Viewliner, and I don't remember if I could actually sit up. The headroom in a Bedroom is the same as a Roomette.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 12, 2020)

I have only been in the upper berth in a viewliner bedroom once. I recall that I was able to sit up, but I am only 5'2".


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 12, 2020)

pennyk said:


> I have only been in the upper berth in a viewliner bedroom once. I recall that I was able to sit up, but I am only 5'2".


I've not been in a Regular Viewliner I Bedroom, but in the H Bedroom the Headroom is the same as in a Viewliner Roomette.( Plenty of Room in other words)


----------



## Exvalley (Aug 12, 2020)

I have been in both a Viewliner bedroom and roomette. I don't recall there being much of a difference, if any, in upper berth headroom.


----------



## railiner (Aug 12, 2020)

The ceiling height is the same...but the Roomette upper bed I believe has more than one place to 'lock it', and hence, the headroom is variable. If the Bedroom upper swings down from the wall, it probably only has one locked position. Most likely the lowest position for the Roomette upper bed would be at the same height as the Bedroom upper bed, hence headroom being the same....just my guess...I have never slept in a Viewliner Bedroom....


----------



## Exvalley (Aug 12, 2020)

Assuming someone is sleeping in the upper bunk, there is really no reason to set the level of a Viewliner roomette upper bunk any higher than its lowest position. Doing so would just reduce or eliminate the view out the upper window.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 16, 2020)

The upper latch position makes putting luggage in the storage cubby easier as it is pretty much level with it. In handling my luggage, I lower the upper, put my luggage on it, shove the upper to the upper latch position and slide my bag into the cubby.

Design feature or coincidence?


----------



## Dakota 400 (Aug 17, 2020)

zephyr17 said:


> The upper latch position makes putting luggage in the storage cubby easier as it is pretty much level with it. In handling my luggage, I lower the upper, put my luggage on it, shove the upper to the upper latch position and slide my bag into the cubby.
> 
> Design feature or coincidence?



I never knew or even thought of that. However, I don't think it would help me use that storage cubby. I think I am too short to reach that high even then. I will try that the next time I have a Viewliner Roomette, though.


----------

